# birds n bees



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

A father asked his 10 year old son if he knew about the birds and the bees.


"I don't want to know!" the child said, bursting into tears. "Promise me you won't tell me."

Confused, the father asked what was wrong.

"Oh Dad," the boy sobbed, "When I was 6 I got the 'There's no Santa' speech. At 7, I got the 'There's no Easter Bunny' speech. When I was 8, you hit me with the 'There's no tooth fairy' speech. 







If you tell me that grown-ups don't really shag each other, I'll have nothing left to live for."


----------



## 92150 (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Shag? Isn't that a carpet.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

No tobacco!


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

You'll never believe what I thought it meant! :lol:


----------

